# Skeeter pee in a glass milk jug



## copperdropdsgn (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post. I have a question. Like the title says, has anyone ever used a 64oz glass milk jug to bottle skeeter pee or anything else?
We have a dairy near us that uses these very neat bottles and I'd love to use them in some way.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have one similar. They take a #7 bung. No reason you couldn't get some solid bungs and use them to "cork" the jugs for short term storage. Obviously you wouldnt want to turn on it's side. Or you could see how the dairy place seals them and possibly fill them on their premises and have then seal them for you.


----------



## copperdropdsgn (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought about going to ask if they would sell some "new" caps, but I'm sure they are put on with a special mechanism.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 30, 2012)

copperdropdsgn said:


> I thought about going to ask if they would sell some "new" caps, but I'm sure they are put on with a special mechanism.


 

I would talk to them and see if they could cap them for you if you were going that route. You may even be able to purchase a few of the bottles from them to get an entire batch bottled.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2012)

My local liquor store sells moonshine made by a distillery in Tennessee bottled in canning jars, and I was asking myself the same question, if these jars would work for wine...


----------



## copperdropdsgn (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a lot of different bottles at my disposal, unfortunately none of them are wine/beer bottles. Has anyone tried Boston round bottles? Like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004OA5W64/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## copperdropdsgn (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll take the deafening silence as a no on that last question. I think I'll try a few out. I have the 32oz versions. My only question is sealing them. I have the tamper seals, but those don't do much for actually sealing. I guess for long term storage this is not a good option?


----------

